# PJ from Dodo Juice at Autogeek's Show Car Garage tomorrow night!



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

PJ from Dodo Juice at Autogeek's Show Car Garage tomorrow night!

Great news!

PJ from Dodo Juice will be here tomorrow and has offered to give us a hand with our Thursday night, "Autogeek's Car of the Week"!


The car we're working on is still a surprise but PJ says he likes classic Detroit Iron, both Muscle Cars and Street Rods so I'll see what I can scare up...

Stay tuned...


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

Looking forward to this one Mike.


----------

